
Inside the ‘conflict-free’ diamond scam costing online buyers millions - nwrk
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/05/01/shady-online-diamond-dealer-proves-conflict-free-is-no-guarantee/
======
basicplus2
It needs to become an offensive act, a social faux pas to have bought a
diamond, this would fix the problem.

